# I'll NEVER get to retire!



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

So I'll have to peek in on this forum once in a while to see what it would be like!


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello. I've been a lurker here for a few years...learning, learning things that someone who's lived as long as I should have learned, long since. 

I suppose I'm "retirement age", but I intend never to retire. DH and I have been blessed to do exactly what we want to, live where we want to...so if retirement means changing anything, we aren't signing up. But, like mothernature...I shall peek in on this forum to see what we are missing. 

Pardon...if I'm posting in the wrong place.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll probably always work online. I don't know why I wouldn't.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Dh says he never worked so hard. The big advantage is, we can set our own hrs. and take a nap in the afternoon, which we need at times.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I work online too. Never, ever going to quit working when my commute is from the coffee maker in the kitchen to the computer in the basement.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't want to retire. I just went back to school (get a break on my tuition, woo-pee). My husband officially retires from his 33 years at the same company in 11 months but he just bought a used Wood-mizer so he isn't planning to retire either. I can't imagine anything more boring than "retirement"!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Being retired does not mean doing nothing- it just means you get to choose what you want to do. I heartily recommend it. 
I fell in love iwth it the first day I woke to an awful storm pouring rain and smiled about not having to drive in the dark to work. Of course I did have to go out to feed and clean they animals- they do not subscribe to my retirement.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

where I want to said:


> Of course I did have to go out to feed and clean they animals- they do not subscribe to my retirement.


They aren't very trainable in that respect, or at least mine never have been. OTOH sometimes it helps that I do have a reason I absolutely have to get up and out to do things, especially when I'm also dealing with 'winter depression' as I'm sure that is the only motivation that would work with me at times, and being physically active is my best defense against that depression.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Let me define retire so no one thinks I'd like to sit around! My idea of retirement would be able to not have to leave my home everyday to work someplace else - I LOVE to work around our place and usually work harder there than at my jobs.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

mothernature said:


> Let me define retire so no one thinks I'd like to sit around! My idea of retirement would be able to not have to leave my home everyday to work someplace else - I LOVE to work around our place and usually work harder there than at my jobs.


I know what you mean. I definately work harder at home than at work and I can't wait to work full time on the homestead when I retire!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'd love to retire soon, but I'm only 41. With that being said, I don't picture retirement as just sitting in a rocking chair on the front porch. I envision it as having the time to do exactly as you want to today or deciding to postpone that thing until tomorrow. My parents retired at age 55, never started a "side business" and still keep busy now that they are in their late 70's. I don't picture being bored in retirement.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Before I retired from the field I trained in I worked in an 8 by 12 foot area in the corner of the R&D lab doing my assignments at my work station while leading and supervising 3 to 5 entry level techs when our manager was not in the area dropping off new assignments or chewing my tail over assignments in progress.

After retirement I have a 12 by 12 foot room that I use as a study and have a small work station reminiscent of what I used in my previous career for my occasional tinkering. In the hallway between this room and the kitchen with coffee maker and my bedroom I have a small beer fridge and no entry level staff around me.

Retirement for me has been nothing more than changing my calendar from "SMT***S" to "SMFSSSS" unless I choose to swap out one of my extra Saturdays for a Tuesday Wednesday or Thursday. I still have to keep the Monday and Friday as I still have the investment markets to monitor that are the foundation of my retirement and I always was a week or month trader instead of a day trader as it's not as stressful.

The hardest part of retirement that I have experienced is convincing my former coworkers who are still working that after over a decade out of our field and being out to pasture pursuing other paths and not overtaxing my health for making deadlines, I am no longer the best source of second opinion for them.


----------

